# 3/25



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Took advantage of light winds while it spun around from north to south this afternoon to sight fish some spot-tailed carp. Even with the falling tide, the water stayed nice and clear. Poled around the flat and found a nice school of 100-200 fish, mostly upper/over slots and convinced a few to eat. Got to watch one break off from the pack and pounce on my lure. Small plastics did the trick. The wind finally picked back up which made it tough to position on the fish with any stealth, so after blindcasting some smaller pups, i decided to hit up some trout before calling it quits. The trout must have been starving, with most inhaling the lure deep, headshaking, and tailwalking. Started with a little 15", six or seven 17-20 inchers, and finished up with a healthy 24" all within about 12 casts. All fish released to catch next time.

Was chilly today, but saw some needlefish and rays for the first time in a while. Also caught some blues in the creeks over the last few days. Spring be here fo sho.




























<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v210/uncdub13/IMGP1262.flv">


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

awesome photos and video


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Good report report as usual, and thanks for the detailed fish porn. Gonna have to get down there one of these days.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics and report Ryan. If I drive up from Chucktown will you teach me to catch fish during the chilly times???? My last trout was Jan 3rd and no reds since last November.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome Ryan, way to go.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Too Busy said:


> If I drive up from Chucktown will you teach me to catch fish during the chilly times????


Dude, save the gas. Dont take that the wrong way, but i fished down your way several times in the last month and a half, and you have one hell of an inshore fishery down there. Way more fish and way way way more water compared to here. Not sure if it's just better management, better habitat, or a combination of the two, but if i only wanted to fish inside the inlet, i'd trade you locations in a heartbeat. You ever try the wando river area?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> Dude, save the gas. You ever try the wando river area?


Not much. I've only been here about 7 months and haven't gotten a good feel for the area. I did great this past fall, but lousy this winter.
I just got my yak down here from the upstate a few weeks ago. Been out 3 times and skunked 3 times.
I've been fishing paddle tails, curly tails, DOAs.
Basically it seems like I stink at cold water fishing.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I hear ya. The fish are definitely more concentrated when it's cold, and generally a little less aggressive. The good part is that when you find one, you've usually found a bunch. For the most part, i like to fish smaller lures in natural looking patterns when it's cold or the water is clear. Light leaders can make a big difference some days too. Another big difference maker is to go with a very light (1/16 oz or 1/8 oz max), slow sinking jighead or weighted hook, or even try going weightless when they still wont bite. Dont forget to try some small suspending hardbaits (mirrominnow, mirrodine, xraps, etc) too. 

On the bright side, winter is over and we have a good 8 or 9 months of warm weather fishing ahead of us until it cools off again.

Decided to go battle the wind for a couple hours before work this morning and play with some trout. We managed a few up to 22" before the tide stopped and it was time to bounce. It was one of those days where they wouldnt hit the same lure more than once. Finicky little things.




























Also saw a dead pelican layin on a dock on the way back to the truck..weird.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info Ryan.
I think I've been fishing too big, too heavy and too fast.
I used to catch a lot of winter trout in the NC mountains on small dark nymph dead drifted. I guess I need the same approach here

thanks again
Tommy


----------

